# weird sighting in n/w sky at 11pm Sat 7-27-13



## countrydan (Jul 25, 2013)

my wife and i were at our doublewide in s/w michigan in Allegan county 49450. it was approx 11pm at night and the sky was completely dark earlier but she pointed out a bright whitish light that seemed to illunminate the area pretty far n/w from us. All the local dogs were barking and i heard a bunch of dogs or maybe wolves howling also.

It was not the moon as the moon was verified to be east of us.

you guys have any idea what the heck this was? the light seemed to slowly dissapate. I shot a couple pictures but its not as bright in the pic as it was in person. If needed I'll post once i can get them uploaded from her cell.

could this have possibly been the northern lights phenomenon? can you see this in mid or s/w michigan?

it was very interesting to say the least...


----------



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

countrydan said:


> my wife and i were at our doublewide in s/w michigan in Allegan county 49450. it was approx 11pm at night and the sky was completely dark earlier but she pointed out a bright whitish light that seemed to illunminate the area pretty far n/w from us. All the local dogs were barking and i heard a bunch of dogs or maybe wolves howling also.
> 
> It was not the moon as the moon was verified to be east of us.
> 
> ...



I doubt it was the northern lights. I grew up and still live in allegan county and have seen the northern lights a few times. They are more of a flicker of red or green not a bright light


----------



## Will Work For Fish (Jan 6, 2005)

Grand Rapids... and too many Long Island Iced Teas.


----------



## countrydan (Jul 25, 2013)

jasonvanorder said:


> I doubt it was the northern lights. I grew up and still live in allegan county and have seen the northern lights a few times. They are more of a flicker of red or green not a bright light


Thanks jason. I guess it wasn't that. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countrydan (Jul 25, 2013)

Will Work For Fish said:


> Grand Rapids... and too many Long Island Iced Teas.


Lol. Grand rapids is N/E of us. This bright sky was well N/W though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Lol. 

I saw it out side my triple wide also

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

countrydan said:


> my wife and i were at our doublewide in s/w michigan in Allegan county 49450. ............
> ........ All the local dogs were barking and i heard a bunch of dogs or maybe wolves howling also.
> 
> .............


Allegan County........wolves.........hmmmmmmmmm.

L & O


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Liver and Onions said:


> Allegan County........wolves.........hmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> L & O


Meth lab fire.....after all it is Allegan county LOL!

Or, could there have been something going on at the coast guard festival lighting up the sky? Fireworks, ship light show, sound reasonable enough?


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Could it have been space station? I heard you could see it well last week.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

http://www.heavens-above.com/allsats.aspx?lat=0&lng=0&loc=Unspecified&alt=0&tz=UCT


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Probably the space station.
http://spotthestation.nasa.gov/sightings/view.cfm?country=United_States&region=Michigan&city=Allegan


----------



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

sjk984 said:


> Lol.
> 
> I saw it out side my triple wide also
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hey! stop showing off!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

i think i saw the space station last week too.
maybe it illuminated a cloud in front of it.
i remember a yr ago, we could see the outline of a faint perfect circle in the night sky, that i guessed was caused by a thin cloud layer


----------



## Badgersbunk (Feb 7, 2011)

There's meteor showers going on the next 2 weeks also. Started seeing them last week. The 10 is supposed to be the peak


----------



## countrydan (Jul 25, 2013)

well thanks for the help guys.

i guess it coulda been the space station,a meteor shower, or the coast guard lighting up the sky on lake michigan. I didnt see anything in the sky but stars this weekend :sad:


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

The Space Station isnt a bright light when it goes over, it simply reflects sunlight. It looks like a bright star moving across the sky. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## countrydan (Jul 25, 2013)

Based on the above reply it wasn't the space station I guess... Lol

I checked the weather at the time and all was calm. The light illuminated the clouds in the sky and was concentrated to an area it seemed..

Here's the pic I took. Granted it doesn't look like much, from this crappy pic, but imagine hearing barking and howling from all sorts of dogs as you step outta the house, look up, and see this. The sky was much brighter in person. It was pretty weird. The cell pic doesn't do it justice...

The light was larger and same type of concentration but when I took the pic a half hour later it started to dissipate.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

E.T.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Moon behind clouds.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah, that's the moon and a thin cloud.

Sent from my HERO200 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

